# Start Here > Guest Forum >  List of Libertarian Professional Services?

## Unregistered

Does anyone know of a website or list of professional services for libertarian or like minded individuals? Would be nice to find lawyers, doctors, cpas, and others that you could hire.

----------


## dannno

Hah, ya, that would be awesome, then the SJWs could say they are all racists and start trying to get them fired from their jobs.

----------


## oyarde

> Does anyone know of a website or list of professional services for libertarian or like minded individuals? Would be nice to find lawyers, doctors, cpas, and others that you could hire.


No , but if you are looking for something in particular we have an area here called Marketplace where you can list it .

----------


## Carlybee

I have started a bookkeeping service and I'm a libertarian. Will be doing tax returns only by next year though. (yes I realize the contradiction there).

----------


## jkr

Industrial design and CAD services here!

----------


## buddyscannabis

Thank you! very useful information!

----------


## Moffaka

You do not understand how this works.

----------


## Origanalist

//

----------

